# Atlas Moths- care?



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

How do I care for them in a basic manner? I am going to get some cocoons. All the person said was that because they come from Thailand they need to be kept warm. Since they are so large and I will only have them once they have trandformed into moths...and so I am assuming they wont feed, I was hoping to let them loose in my room. Prior to hatching I was thinking of glueing the coccoons onto a stick or something, like I have seen people do, and place it somewhere warm, like inside a tub in or on top one of my nice warm vivs.

Does anyone know how long the moths last? Not long is it? I could just stick the heating on in my room for a week or so, then.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

I managed to get a pic of one at Amazonia, in Strathclyde Park. Beautiful moths. 

:blush: Sorry, I do not know anything about their care. :blush:

Found this, there are links at the bottom for more info. 

http://www.naturia.per.sg/buloh/inverts/atlas_moth.htm

Forgot link. lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

You're right in thinking Saturnid moths don't feed as adults, no mouthparts. Sadly they only live like a week or so. Having them free ranging in your room might not be sooo pleasant though. When they hatch, after inflating their wings they eject a load of liquid called muconium (looks like coffee)... dunno if it stains but still, doesn't seem that nice.

As for hatching them, make sure you have a stick (firmly fixed in place) or an upright sheet of mesh or something of that nature ready. They will need it next to or near the cocoons so they can climb it and inflate their wings... without it you'll end up with crippled moths.

If you intend on letting them mate (if there's a female and male they will) then you'll want to confine the female for egg laying, otherwise there'll be eggs attached to random stuff round the room, which will hatch into tiny caterpillars that will the die. Alternatively if you have an unmated female, she'll lay a load of dud eggs anyway, after a while at least.

I've never raised them, but one Saturnid is usually much like another. Here's a link to a raising diary someone made:Atlas silkmoth

Best of luck mate :2thumb:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

when i had them i just pu them in a net and let them hatch they were fine at room temp without spraying and it lived 5 week


----------

